# Jemand Erfahrungen mit kostenlosen de.vu und de.ki Domains?



## Gast170816 (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit kostenlosen de.vu und de.ki Domains? (Oder vielleicht gibt's auch noch andere?!)
Das ist natürlich nix so schickes wie ne richtige de-Domain, aber wie ist das so kann man da gut ne mittelgroße Webseite betreiben? Oder wird da alles durch Werbung zerschossen und vielleicht nicht in jedem Browser schön angezeigt? Oder läuft alles unzumutbar langsam?

Oder ist da irgendwie insgesamt n Haken dran? Abzocke, Viren, Verschwörungstheorien?

Würde mich über Meinungen freuen.


----------



## H4ckHunt3r (1. März 2013)

de.vu und ähnliche wurden eine Zeit lang viel verwendet um Ref-Links von Spielen zu verschleiern,
deshalb gehe ich auf solche links in der regel nicht drauf.

Besser sind schon die .tk domains:
http://www.dot.tk/de/index.html?lang=de

sind auch ned so lang.


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (12. März 2013)

Die Größe der Webseite hat nichts mit der Domainendung zu tun. Die Domain leitet die Anfrage nur an den ensprechenden Server weiter (auf dem Deine Webseite gehostet wird). Natürlich kannst Du für 0 € nicht sehr viel erwarten bzw. Du musst Dich fragen wie dieser Service kostenlos angeboten werden kann. Dies geschieht meist mit Werbung. Ich hatte früher auch mal de.vu-Domains, dort konnte man unter Einstellungen die Werbung auf der Webseite deaktivieren. Ich weiß aber nicht ob dies immer noch der Fall ist.

*Was verstehst Du unter einer mittelgroßen Webseite?*
Prinzipiell würde ich immer einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst vorziehn. Zum einen kostet es wirklich nicht die Welt und zum anderen kann ich einen gewissen Service erwarten.


----------

